# Official BYH Article Writing Contest



## Sumi (Mar 31, 2016)

We are constantly amazed at how knowledgeable and helpful our community members are!  The BYH forum provides a wonderful opportunity for members to post questions and reply with answers.  Unfortunately a lot of really amazing information can get lost in the activity on the forum.

Over the years we’ve received a ton of requests to add more articles & FAQ’s to our Articles section. Hopefully we can get some wonderful contributions with this BYH Article Writing Contest!!

​
*What we need you to do:*

You write an article (or two, or three)
Once we have at least 40 article submissions we’ll set an end date for the contest (at least 1 week notice)
We’ll judge the articles & pick winners
The best article will get a *$30 BYC Store Gift Certificate*
The second best will get a *$20 BYC Store Gift Certificate*
The next 3 best articles will get a *FREE 1 year Golden Herd Membership* for themselves or a friend!
*How To Enter:*

Pick any livestock/livestock guardian/poultry related topic.  We suggest writing an article that is not already covered in our Articles sections, but is a topic that would be a good addition to one of the sections, for example, we really need some articles on pigs, sheep, cattle, horses and rabbits.
Create a well worded & detailed title.  Example:  “How To Raise & Process Rabbits for Meat - Tips & Pictures” is much better than: “Meat Rabbits”
Write a unique high quality article with around 500 words (more is fine as long as it is good / helpful info). It *must* have at least one picture relative to the subject. Bonus points if you add more pics (pictures are usually worth 1,000 words, but in this contest they are worth about 10 - 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Post a reply to this thread with a link to your completed article(s) - A maximum of *THREE* article submissions per member will be allowed.
*Rules:*

All articles must be posted in the Articles section
All articles must be written by you and must be *unique* (do not copy from other sources)
Sorry, articles and pages submitted previously will not count for this contest.
All articles must contain accurate information, and must be a minimum of 500 words (shoot for 750+), and should contain pictures relative to the subject matter
Please spell check your article(s)
BYH retains full license of articles submitted
At least 40 articles need to be submitted before the contest ends
Contest is void where prohibited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Here are some great examples of existing BYH articles:

- http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/what-is-a-high-load-when-to-de-worm.41/
- http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/quarantine-procedure-for-goats.8/
- http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/a-quick-guide-to-housing-sheep.17/
- http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/determining-age.21/

Best of luck, everyone and looking forward to seeing your entries!!

ETA: For those not familiar with the articles section here.. Here's a quick how-to:

The system here calls articles "Resources". So you will navigate to the Articles section and look for "Add Resource"*

*

 

Click on that and you will get to pick a category…




 

Once you've picked a category, click on "Continue" and you will get:



 

Enter your article, upload images etc and "Save" That's it! 
*


----------



## Cuddles11 (Apr 5, 2016)

Attached please find my article concerning the trials and tribulations faced in a single day as a small dairy farmer. Enjoy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 5, 2016)

That was awesome!  Loved the 'surprise' ending!


----------



## Sumi (Apr 5, 2016)

Cuddles11 said:


> Attached please find my article concerning the trials and tribulations faced in a single day as a small dairy farmer. Enjoy!


@Cuddles11 That's a great article! You need to enter your articles in a page here on BYH, to enter though... I've updated the first post with instructions on how to create an article here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay. I'll be researching soon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Do I need to post the link here?


----------



## Sumi (Jun 8, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Do I need to post the link here?


Yes, please.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's mine, I wrote it and kept forgetting to enter it
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/ground-work.60/


----------

